# Slingshots Canada Target Shooting Bandset



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Having given up on making my own bands I decided to give Gib's bands a try at $3.00 each and 60 cents shipping for 2 band sets i couldn't say no.
Out of the pack they were packaged in nice vacuum packed packets.








I ripped open a pack and had a good look at the bands, perfectly cut and tied with a thin but strong top grain leather pouch.
















I really liked that Gib added stress relief to his pouches which helps stop the leather from streching








I banded them up and headed out to shoot, this is the after math of about 30 shots from 15feet using rocks about 1cm.








Great Bands, Great price, Fast shipping and for 60 cent shipping to Canada and the US for 2 band sets I would recommend getting a pair of these.
Thanks Gib! I will be ordering more soon


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Had these for a week now they have 300+ shots on them and no wearing whatsoever they have awesome speed with light draw weight.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Great review, Thank you!


----------

